

Mandelbrot's last talk on TED - frr149
http://www.ted.com/talks/benoit_mandelbrot_fractals_the_art_of_roughness.html

======
Udo
I had no idea he died a few days ago :-((

PS: why the fuck are we being redirected through Facebook for this?

------
basicxman
Non-Facebook URL:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/benoit_mandelbrot_fractals_the_art_...](http://www.ted.com/talks/benoit_mandelbrot_fractals_the_art_of_roughness.html)

------
rw-
Please don't use this fu __ __* Facebook redirector!

------
frr149
Sorry for the facebook redirect, when I realized it was too late.

------
panacea
.

